# Ridge lane tram tunnel



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

Grinkle iron mine was opened in 1875 and closed in 1930 . The tram line ran from the mine through the tunnel then onto Dalehouses where it entered a second tunnel which brought it out at Port Mulgrave . The tunnel was last used in 1916 after an inclined section was opened to link up with the Middlesbrough to Whitby line .







The north portal .






A look back .






A barrier ?






One of many alcoves .






Sleepers still visible .






Stalactites .






The south portal . Very boggy and it’s not recommended to fall in it , as I did .

Cheers


----------



## phill.d (May 4, 2011)

Nice little tunnel to look at is this one. I liked the sleepers inside too. The South portal is very boggy agreed. It had a pungent smell of gas when I was there. Nice one!


----------



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

phill.d said:


> Nice little tunnel to look at is this one. I liked the sleepers inside too. The South portal is very boggy agreed. It had a pungent smell of gas when I was there. Nice one!



did you get to go through the culvert ? thats a bit dodgy that one but amazing inside


----------



## phill.d (May 4, 2011)

shinyduck said:


> did you get to go through the culvert ? thats a bit dodgy that one but amazing inside



Yes I did.. Did you chance it? 
I'm amazed it's still standing to be honest


----------



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

phill.d said:


> Yes I did.. Did you chance it?
> I'm amazed it's still standing to be honest



Thanks to a vodka beforehand and not thinking about how dodgy it looked in reports i had read . put up a post of our trip through it , complete with 2 mates sat under the roof collapse waiting for us to catch them up . Did you climb up the manhole shaft , we meant to but forgot ?


----------



## phill.d (May 4, 2011)

shinyduck said:


> Thanks to a vodka beforehand and not thinking about how dodgy it looked in reports i had read . put up a post of our trip through it , complete with 2 mates sat under the roof collapse waiting for us to catch them up . Did you climb up the manhole shaft , we meant to but forgot ?


No I didn't hang about in the middle section where the shaft is lol. I actually did the culvert twice. The first time we bottled going the whole way through. The second time it was freeeeezing cold, and didn't hang about in that icy water too long. I put those reports on D.P if I remember correctly.
[ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13297[/ame]


----------



## shinyduck (May 4, 2011)

phill.d said:


> No I didn't hang about in the middle section where the shaft is lol. I actually did the culvert twice. The first time we bottled going the whole way through. The second time it was freeeeezing cold, and didn't hang about in that icy water too long. I put those reports on D.P if I remember correctly.
> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=13297



i think i've seen them . the snow covered climb back up from the beck ? and the water breaching the entrance ? we got to the top and decided it would make a great ski slope if it was snowy , the gravel did just aswell , after sliding down from the top on our feet/arses we ended up with 3 pair of ruined waders . well done for doing it in that weather


----------

